# Spitfire release KITCHENWARE - Glass - 25% discount for limited time!



## Synesthesia (Apr 9, 2014)

*Spitfire are delighted to announce the long awaited release of the Glass and Ceramics for our Kitchenware library!*

http://www.spitfireaudio.com/kitchenware-glass (Available now at the discounted price of £49! (RRP £66))




An extraordinary anthology of a set of *tuned wine glasses* performed with a number of techniques by percussion supremo *Paul Clarvis*. Alongside an esoteric collection of domestic glass and ceramic kitchenware meticulously recorded with a *selection of beaters and techniques* to create a library of tuned percussion from another world. A selection of sounds that give you the effect of well worn mallet instruments but without their associated stereotypes. Not quite glockenspiels, not quite celestes, not quite bowed vibraphones. This library will add an enticing magic to your music.

To accompany and flatter our amazing selection of Metalware released in 2013 we’re proud to bring you this volume of *4.1 GB compressed data* from *over 10.7 GB in WAV format* and *over 12,000 samples*. With up to 3 dynamic layers and 5 round robins per instrument, including a variety of easily switchable beaters and techniques, including finger nail flicks and slaps.

Arranged in three sections this library features a set of chromatically tuned glasses played by supremo Paul Clarvis a number of different ways, different hits, flicks, bows and rubs. The second section features a selection of 17 different domestic pieces of glass and enamel-ware played struck 5 different ways. The third is this same lineup up played with water in to give it a drifting dreamy quality. The whole library is recorded with a selection of top quality mics and perspectives.

*Kitchenware - Glass*, is handsomely packaged, and meticulously scripted with Spitfire's easy to use, out-of-the-box interface, which includes Albion's very own Ostinatum rhythm computer.

http://www.spitfireaudio.com/kitchenware-glass (Go here to buy!)


----------



## Ryan (Apr 9, 2014)

very cool! 

Could do a lot with this library!


----------



## 1stClass2dRateComposer (Apr 9, 2014)

Thank you, Spitfire guys.


----------



## Ryan (Apr 11, 2014)

This library is really nice. o-[][]-o 
It got a good mystical and emotional feel to it. LOVE it! 

Here's a different play with it! Showing it off with a bit more "Air-reverb" and playing some improvisation parts. 




[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F144252265&secret_url=false[/flash]
https://soundcloud.com/ryan1986/ryan-splintered-glass

EDIT: There is a rendition failure at the start. The first glass hit is a bit high. 
Best
Ryan


----------

